# Mating



## WalkbyFaith (Oct 24, 2020)

We have a female German shepherd in heat- she is 2 and a half years old. This is the first time that we have allowed our male German Shepherd (intact- 6 years old) to attempt mating with her- as she has been actively presenting herself to him. She will allow him to mount her for a short amount of time, then slinks away from him. He, now, has dripped just a few drops of blood from his male area, but is showing no signs of discomfort or pain. We are wondering if anyone has had any experience with this or can offer advice on if this is normal, or what to do next. Thank you!!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Were they tied before you saw the blood? Is he licking his genitals frequently?


----------



## WalkbyFaith (Oct 24, 2020)

wolfy dog said:


> Were they tied before you saw the blood? Is he licking his genitals frequently?


They were not tied, he is not licking. Mating had been attempted a couple of hours prior to seeing the spot of blood on the floor, but no tying.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

He probably has an enlarged prostate. I personally would not breed him if blood is present. I had an 8 year old male that we collected, he was clear of blood and had a good specimen sample. Then when bitch was around him in heat, his prostate flared up and blood presented in the collection. Repro vet would not use that collection with blood present....we were doing an AI. He did have other flare ups whenever he was around a female in heat it would trigger it.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Agree with Jane - the blood is probably a sign of a prostrate issue....it can take a long time to resolve it on meds and can also affect fertility....My repro vet does not want to use a collection with blood present either.

Lee


----------

